# z tego będą tylko krzywe dzieci



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich ponownie!

Chciałem was spytać jak mówi się "krzywe dzieci" po angielsku. Przez "krzywe dzieci" mam na myśli coś, co przynosi niepożądany efekt.

Na przykład. I know James speaks Russian fluently, but you'd better dissuade him from teaching Russian to anyone. He isn't qualified enough to teach people or else it is going to backfire on him (it is going to cause him a lot of trouble). Thank you. The example was made up by me.
Z tego będą tylko krzywe dzieci =? it is going to backfire on him (it is going to cause him a lot of trouble).


----------



## LilianaB

_Nothing will come out of this anyhow_. If you need a proverb you could ask in the English Only Forum, just explain that you need a proverb that the undertaking will fail regardless of any lofty intentions.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB. You are one of few members I can rely on to help with my English.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I don't think it would work because I couldn't convey this idea to them in English.


----------



## Szkot

_It will all end in tears_, as the janitor at my work used to say. (As will relying on _this _forum for help with English idioms )


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Nie wiem "krzywe dzieci", but I know English.  From your example, I think "it is going to backfire on him" would work.  I would modify your full sentence just a little:

He isn't qualified enough to teach people and it will likely backfire on him.

Here is one definition of "backfire" in this context:
 to have the reverse of the desired or expected effect <their plans _backfired_>


----------



## LilianaB

This is great. I was thinking about this one, but I only remembered that it was somehow related to a gun.


----------



## dreamlike

The OP happened to think of precisely the same expression in his first post, Liliana.


Baltic Sea said:


> He isn't qualified enough to teach people or else it is going to backfire on him (it is going to cause him a lot of trouble).



Since you've already found what you've been looking for, Baltic sea, let me make two points:
a) I've never heard of the Polish expression, and the same goes for Google.
b) Every single member of this forum is willing to help you (or any other member, for that matter) out, but we might not have time to do that - patience is a virtue.


----------



## LilianaB

I have not heard this Polish proverb, but it is easy to figure out what it could mean, almost self-evident. This might be something regional, that's all. All varieties of language are precious. I will not say I like the proverb, because I really do not, but if it is a proverb or an idiom in some dialects, it has to be translated.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, I would make out the meaning at a glance, too. The proverb doesn't appeal to me, it conjures up the image of crippled children, which is very upsetting (thanks to which the proverb itself is very evocative). I wonder if it's regional and if so, of which region it is typical, has anyone heard of it?


----------



## JimpyTheCock

I don't remember if I've heard that one before. It seems not to be very idiomatic and for what I know it must be very uncommon. I'm also quite sure that it is not related to any particular region. It seems that relatively few Poles use it and it really isn't worth much attention. And I say this as a Pole 
I've never been using it myself. The most common proverbs with the same meaning would be something like that:
"nic dobrego z tego nie wyjdzie/będzie",
"z tego mogą być tylko kłopoty",
"może narobić sobie problemów",
"może się to na nim zemścić".


----------



## Baltic Sea

I feel a little bit uneasy about misjudging you and your intentions. Thank you all very much.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea, nobody is judging you. It is just not a very nice idiom if you think about it more deeply. If it is something you have been used to hearing for  along time you may lose the sensitivity to what it really means. I think the idioms people suggested are really good, the one about tears and the one you mentioned about backfiring.


----------



## dreamlike

No need to feel uneasy, Baltic - I only wonder, would you be so kind as to tell us whether the Polish idiom in question is in common use in your area? I'm very curious to know.


----------

